# The 50th Anniversary SUB300 pre-order is now open to all customers!



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

The SUB300 pre-order is now open to all customers! There are only a few pre-orders left!

Case:
case size: 42.5mm 
crown: 6.50mm
Dial: 25.50mm 
case height: 13.40mm
bracelet: separate bead of rice, integrated wetsuit extension, tapers from 22.00/20.00mm	

Movement:
ETA 2824-2 COSC

Crystal:
Double bubble Sapphire crystal (vintage plexi crystal shape)

Edition:
50 year anniversary limited edition of 300 pieces per model

Models available:

Professional
Sharkhunter
Searambler (orange minute hand)

You can use a credit or debit card , you can also pay by paypal, the choice can be made during checkout here

Professional:http://shop.doxawatches.com/shop/do...-50-year-anniversary-re-edition-professional/
Sharkhunter: http://shop.doxawatches.com/shop/do...0-50-year-anniversary-re-edition-sharkhunter/
Searambler: http://shop.doxawatches.com/shop/do...00-50-year-anniversary-re-edition-searambler/

Thank you,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## poiuyt (Mar 30, 2016)

If I order form UE will my credit card be charged in USD or EUR?
Do you have your own exchange rate?


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Was wondering if the Searambler will have an orange minute hand. In this pic looks like a Searambler in the background which has a black minute hand. Could you please clarify? 








I found a pic of an original Searambler which shows it with an orange minute hand. 








Pic taken from Internet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes, it will absolutely have an orange minute hand. The black hand was put on as a design exercise for Basel, it didn't work, so that's why no pictures of it appear here on the forum. Another prototype is being built with the orange hand, and as soon as it's complete, pics will follow.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

^^^Thank you!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrm75012 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi everybody,

I might be late to the party but I was wondering few things :
- How can we know a model isn't already sold out by clicking on the pre-order links ?
- From what I saw, that's 500$ fee to pre-order. What's the final price of the watch ?
- Can we pre-order from Europe ?

Thanks in advance for your answers !
Best regards,
Jérôme


----------



## govea (May 7, 2016)

Hi from Germany,

I preordered the Searambler from here and you have to pay 600$ because they told me that they will send you the watch from Austria - so plus 20%. The final price is 1990$ and I think you have to pay the 20% on top...
simply write an email and you will get a quick answer - good luck for that!

Best regards from Germany


----------



## jrm75012 (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks for the answer Govea. I'll def try to join them by e-mail !


----------



## govea (May 7, 2016)

I have got the answer in between 15 minutes. You can also choose different ways of payment if you don't have a credit card. They are really flexible when you have the money)


----------



## jrm75012 (Jun 15, 2015)

govea said:


> I have got the answer in between 15 minutes. You can also choose different ways of payment if you don't have a credit card. They are really flexible when you have the money)


Thanks again for the info man 
Do you have a particular e-mail address to contact them by any chance ?


----------



## govea (May 7, 2016)

Sorry, but I don't have one. I have chosen the one of their website and the communication was fast and efficient...
Godd luck - I think they will have some 300 left!

Best regards, govea


----------



## jrm75012 (Jun 15, 2015)

Ok, I'll def try. Thanks again govea for the help. I really appreciate


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

poiuyt said:


> If I order form UE will my credit card be charged in USD or EUR?
> Do you have your own exchange rate?


Hi, everything is billed in USD which is good for all EU customers, due to the strength of the Euro towards the USD. The exchange rate is applied by your credit card issuer


----------



## Ninerzulu (Dec 22, 2014)

Not so good for us Canadian customers...


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

How will the weight of the SUB300 compare to the 1200T?


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

JohnM said:


> How will the weight of the SUB300 compare to the 1200T?


I don't have specs, but it will be lighter.


----------



## Flux (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi there,

Do you know if a picture of the Searambler version will be soon available?

Best regards


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, June.

Thanks,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## gforgal (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello, I just joined the pre-order and paid via PayPal. I have received an email from PayPal only. Wondering if DOXA will also send me an email to confirm the pre-order. Could you please advise? Thanks.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

gforgal said:


> Hello, I just joined the pre-order and paid via PayPal. I have received an email from PayPal only. Wondering if DOXA will also send me an email to confirm the pre-order. Could you please advise? Thanks.


When I placed my order I received a confirmation email from DOXA but I used my credit card.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gforgal (Jan 30, 2011)

Malice 146 said:


> When I placed my order I received a confirmation email from DOXA but I used my credit card.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. I have contacted DOXA and confirmed my order.


----------



## Berserkir (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry but i don't understand this: " DOXA SUB300 Professional 50th anniversary limited edition of 300 pieces, pre-order for DOXA SUB owners only. Pre-order price $1990.00 instead of the factory price of $2490.00. a $500.00 deposit will be debited to your card. The deposit is non refundable, but can be used towards any other DOXA SUB Model."

Deposit non refundable? I understand that the deposit is not returned if the clock is not buying . But if you acquire is not subtracted from the total price ? Excuse me but my English is quite poor. 

Also I understand that shipping to Europe is from Austria, is it?
What is the doxa email?

Thank you.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Berserkir said:


> Sorry but i don't understand this: " DOXA SUB300 Professional 50th anniversary limited edition of 300 pieces, pre-order for DOXA SUB owners only. Pre-order price $1990.00 instead of the factory price of $2490.00. a $500.00 deposit will be debited to your card. The deposit is non refundable, but can be used towards any other DOXA SUB Model."
> 
> Deposit non refundable? I understand that the deposit is not returned if the clock is not buying . But if you acquire is not subtracted from the total price ? Excuse me but my English is quite poor.
> 
> ...


That's right...if you go through with the deal, then after the $500 deposit is paid, you then owe $1490. If you pay the deposit, and decide not to go through with the deal, you won't get a refund but can apply that $500 toward the purchase of a different DOXA. Yes they ship from Austria, and to contact DOXA, look at the contact thread above in the "stickies".


----------



## Berserkir (Jul 23, 2009)

subkrawler said:


> That's right...if you go through with the deal, then after the $500 deposit is paid, you then owe $1490. If you pay the deposit, and decide not to go through with the deal, you won't get a refund but can apply that $500 toward the purchase of a different DOXA. Yes they ship from Austria, and to contact DOXA, look at the contact thread above in the "stickies".


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Not November yet?


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

WatchNRolla said:


> Not November yet?


Can you believe it's only June? There's still five months to go. Ugh. If patience is a virtue, I am not a virtuous person.


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok, I just started thinking a bit more seriously about this thread and the 50th Anniversary SUB. I already have my Pro on order with a deposit. I'm very excited about it. 

Am I correct that there will be 300 Professionals, 300 Sharkhunters, and 300 Searamblers scheduled for production and those are the maximum numbers for each color if they sell out?


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

How many sub300's left?


----------



## jrm75012 (Jun 15, 2015)

Steve Tracy said:


> Ok, I just started thinking a bit more seriously about this thread and the 50th Anniversary SUB. I already have my Pro on order with a deposit. I'm very excited about it.
> 
> Am I correct that there will be 300 Professionals, 300 Sharkhunters, and 300 Searamblers scheduled for production and those are the maximum numbers for each color if they sell out?


Yes you're: only 300 pieces per model, so 900 in total.


----------



## DanceCommander (Dec 16, 2013)

I would give my left nipple for this watch...


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Steve Tracy said:


> ..... there will be 300 Professionals, 300 Sharkhunters, and 300 Searamblers .....


Speaking of which: have the pictures of the Searambler prototypes / models already been shown? I recall Doxa had said June, so there's still time. I have a deposit on a Pro, but that's merely a placeholder. I think I want the Searambler, but find it hard to commit without having seen one. I was told that I can change my order as long as these are not sold out .... get my dilemma? I know I will be happy with the Pro, but the Searambler will offer a nice contrast / addition to my DWL.

Happy waiting, all. November will be here before you know it. Meanwhile, enjoy summer, there is plenty to entertain us: Copa America, EC Soccer, Wimbledon, Tour de France, Olympics, ....


----------



## doc3341 (Feb 28, 2007)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> The SUB300 pre-order is now open to all customers! There are only a few pre-orders left!
> 
> Case:
> case size: 42.5mm
> ...


Just st curious as to how DOXA or anyone else thinks these watches will look on us big wristed > 7.5 inch wristed fellas??

i had a few 750T's in the past and wish I never sold them as I think they were the perfect size

Im more concerned regarding the "dial size" then overall size

any thoughts?

thanks

mike


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

doc3341 said:


> Just st curious as to how DOXA or anyone else thinks these watches will look on us big wristed > 7.5 inch wristed fellas??
> 
> i had a few 750T's in the past and wish I never sold them as I think they were the perfect size
> 
> ...


I have the same concern for my 7 1/4 inch wrist but ordered a Searambler anyways. ;0)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

doc3341 said:


> Just st curious as to how DOXA or anyone else thinks these watches will look on us big wristed > 7.5 inch wristed fellas??
> 
> i had a few 750T's in the past and wish I never sold them as I think they were the perfect size
> 
> ...


I have also been considering the SUB300 but have the same concerns. I'm leaning towards a 1500T. Dimensions similar to the 750T, 30mm dial, plus the addition of screw bars which I prefer. I defer to more knowledgeable Doxa folks than myself, would the 1500T be a logical alternative to the 750T?


----------



## Anthraxabuz (Jun 2, 2009)

Are there any 300T left? I've emailed Doxa but haven't gotten a reply yet.. Anyone who knows? 

Sent from my Numa Blue


----------



## Diogenes (Dec 29, 2015)

Mike,
That was my issue too! Although my wrist is only 7", I had been wearing my old Seiko SKX 173 for twenty years! the pictures online are confusing. the dial on the 1200/300 is 27mm. the dial on my 1500 is 30mm.






but I don't feel it is too large.


----------



## Plongeur78 (Jul 27, 2013)

These will sell fast


----------



## Clchamberlain (May 3, 2014)

I just made the purchase. Come next November, I'll own my first doxa and the most expensive watch I've ever personally paid for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Clchamberlain said:


> I just made the purchase. Come next November, I'll own my first doxa and the most expensive watch I've ever personally paid for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Congratulations, which one did you order? If it's your first DOXA, it likely won't be your last. I'm sure you'll be really happy with it.


----------



## Clchamberlain (May 3, 2014)

subkrawler said:


> Congratulations, which one did you order? If it's your first DOXA, it likely won't be your last. I'm sure you'll be really happy with it.


I ordered the sharkhunter model

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clchamberlain (May 3, 2014)

I admire orange dials but I don't think I'm ready to spend money on one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Clchamberlain said:


> I admire orange dials but I don't think I'm ready to spend money on one.


Wimp :-d

In my book, when you have only one Doxa, it has to be an orange one. Took my own advice when I got my first one in 2010:









But then, Dutch people are generally not afraid of orange:









My order for the 50th Anniversary LE defaulted to the orange Pro and I'm anxiously awaiting photos of the Searambler - if that one meets (or exceeds) expectations, I will switch my order.

PS - my orange-faced Doxa is actually the only watch in my collection people have commented on; I think they noticed the color ;-)


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> My order for the 50th Anniversary LE defaulted to the orange Pro and I'm anxiously awaiting photos of the Searambler - if that one meets (or exceeds) expectations, I will switch my order.


+1...Except NO switching is allowed. ;-) If you like the Searambler, then you must buy that one, as well. At least that's what I keep telling myself. :-!


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

The paypal link is down  wanted to lock mine in today.


----------



## Clchamberlain (May 3, 2014)

MHe225 said:


> Wimp :-d


Haha that cracked me up! I guess I am a wimp haha. If I like this watch enough maybe I'll save up for an orange. I was super torn between the 1200t and the sub300. The guy (or gal, I suppose) on their instant chat swayed me. I've only been into watches for a few years. I can remember the first one I saw a Doxa. I thought it was the strangest looking thing. And now sometimes I just look them up to admire them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Would love to order a 50th Anniversary, they are really stunning with the real vintage look. Sadly enough at a bad time financially for the moment for me :think:
Anyone wants to buy a european VW Westy so I can fund a SUB300 :-d


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

Searambler pre-order in from me! woo! 4 months can't come soon enough!


----------



## Clchamberlain (May 3, 2014)

Nice!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSmilingAssassin (Feb 25, 2012)

First Doxa and Pre ordered my Pro today for a 50th birthday present to myself. Damn 1967 was a good year.


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Is it possible to get a side by side comparison pic of any reissue prototype with an existing model?


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd have a hard time choosing between the Pro and Searambler. 

The Pro is very toolish. I read it's the first orange dial diver. 

But the Searambler dial goes well with the vintage look. More casual-dressy.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Same here. I've had a 1200 Pro and a 750 Rambler; I preferred the silver for frequent wear, but something about the anniversary model says orange.


----------



## futureopolis (Dec 25, 2007)

Just ordered a Pro. This will be my fourth DOXA. :-!

The WatchTime article does have a comparison short of the prototype with a vintage.


----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)

Pre-ordered a Sharkhunter. Will be my first Doxa. Wanted the one like Jacques Cousteau had. I watched him when I was a kid and he motivated me to learn SCUBA.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

DanceCommander said:


> I would give my left nipple for this watch...


i believe credit cards are preferred.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Like a moth to a flame. Placed an order for my first Doxa. I've had the the Mission 31 in my crosshairs for a while now and I've had concerns about the dial size of the 300. But after conversations with the gentleman at Doxa USA & seeing Suddha's fantastic photos, I'm getting the 300. November can't arrive soon enough!


----------



## Ripcode (Jun 17, 2008)

Which rubber strap will fit this?

ETA: Clarification I meant to ask which OEM Doxa rubber strap would fit. I now know, the one that works with the 2004 edition of the SUB600T is the one I would want. :-!


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

I ordered a Pro two weeks ago, which will be my first Doxa as long as I can resist buying another one during this wait. 

I think I usually overestimate the number of crazy watch people in the world; I felt very lucky that there were still pieces available for pre-order. I poked around on this watch after Basel, but I was a little turned off by the "Doxa owners only" restriction at the time. I mostly forgot about it until those jerks on TGN* started talking about it in earnest again two weeks ago. I was on my way to work when I was listening and ended up contacting Doxa after I got to work that day. I fully expected the order page would be closed, so when it wasn't I pulled the trigger right away. On the bright side my wait will hopefully only be two months!

*Of course I love the podcast, but most of the time a better financial decision would be to skip listening and light some money on fire. I'm trying to recall an episode that hasn't led to me buying at least some small thing. Or some large thing.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I also finally placed the order (I hope) thought paypal.

Out of curiosity, does it ask to pay VAT even on the preorder? I have been charged $600 instead of 500...I am still waiting for the confirmation by Doxa that I'll get a Professional with the serial number I required...hopefully everything will go well, it's going to be my first Doxa and the most expensive watch I've bought so far.


----------



## searcj01 (Sep 20, 2016)

I too just pre-ordered a Sharkhunter which will be my first Doxa. Very excited to say the least. Like Ripcode above, I was drawn to the Sharkhunter due to the Cousteau tie as well as the fact I simply prefer black dial watches.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

searcj01 said:


> I too just pre-ordered a Sharkhunter which will be my first Doxa. Very excited to say the least. Like Ripcode above, I was drawn to the Sharkhunter due to the Cousteau tie as well as the fact I simply prefer black dial watches.


I would agree the sharkhunter is more technical but being my first Doxa I decided to get a orange one because for me Doxa was the one that started the orange diver craze.


----------



## searcj01 (Sep 20, 2016)

Cuthbert, I debated the same points. It was a really hard call for me, a big part of me wanted the pro due to legacy/being the original however through a separate watch purchase earlier this year, I've come to learn I strongly prefer black dials. Long story short, you can't go wrong with either of the three!


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Is it November yet?


----------



## nin. (Mar 11, 2010)

It seems that private messaging doesn't work (?), so is there an email I can use to inquire about the 50th Anniv. Sub300?


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

nin. said:


> It seems that private messaging doesn't work (?), so is there an email I can use to inquire about the 50th Anniv. Sub300?


Have you checked this thread?


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Mine preordered!!! Now have to wait

o|


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

I already have a 1200t Sharkhunter and was looking at picking up a 1200t Pro, but I think it makes sense to go with one of these 300 Pros...they look fantastic!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Searambler pics maybe !

I am so close to order one of these.


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

Aren't they sold out of these things yet?? 

Can't be many left.


----------



## akiro (Sep 19, 2016)

Will the Searambler have lume on the seconds hand? it appears in the photo of this prototype that the square part is all orange but not lume. ???


----------



## govea (May 7, 2016)

Where did you saw the prototype of the searambler?? I´m really waiting for it...


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

akiro said:


> Will the Searambler have lume on the seconds hand? it appears in the photo of this prototype that the square part is all orange but not lume. ???


That's an original, not the prototype.


----------



## akiro (Sep 19, 2016)

Oh i see, i thought the pic on page 1 was the searambler prototype, all the pics i have seen on the web of the original also had solid orange seconds hand (when the T version had/has lume), so will the re-edition have lume on the second hand? cheers


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

akiro said:


> Oh i see, i thought the pic on page 1 was the searambler prototype, all the pics i have seen on the web of the original also had solid orange seconds hand (when the T version had/has lume), so will the re-edition have lume on the second hand? cheers


You're right, the original 300s didn't have a lumed seconds hand, and the 300Ts did. Since the 50th Anniversary 300 Professional, and Sharkhunter, have lumed seconds hands, I would have to assume the Searambler would too.


----------



## akiro (Sep 19, 2016)

subkrawler said:


> You're right, the original 300s didn't have a lumed seconds hand, and the 300Ts did. Since the 50th Anniversary 300 Professional, and Sharkhunter, have lumed seconds hands, I would have to assume the Searambler would too.


I hope so, had pre-ordered the Pro shortly after Baselworld and placed pre-order for Searambler recently and looking fwd to receiving them both in Nov - time doesn't go fast enough.....


----------



## GusDiver (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello, im livng in Spain and the watch stay in Austria ok? why i must pay 20% vat extra, if we are into the EU?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

GusDiver said:


> Hello, im livng in Spain and the watch stay in Austria ok? why i must pay 20% vat extra, if we are into the EU?


If you pay a watch in Spain VAT is included, isn't it?

The only way to avoid that is to ask Doxa to ship you the watch from Switzerland and pray they won't get the parcel or perhaps go to take the watch personally in Switzerland, a possibility I am thinking about, I don't know if Doxa would agree with that.


----------



## Ninerzulu (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm in Germany, and I'd be willing to pick it up to save on VAT too. What say you Doxa?


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Just ordered a Pro 300, and am excited for my 1st Doxa - have been close to buying many times but never actually did it, but with the 300 I realised that due to the limited production, it will the one to get to capture the vintage feel, I like.

I got a confirmation email for my deposit which was taken from card, so I am guessing there is still a few left (at least I hope so and my order isn't cancelled)


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I am afraid today it's not easy to sell 900 diver watches at the cost of $2000 each taxes excluded.


----------

